# Kindle 3 Silicone Covers?



## kmmkiwi (May 13, 2010)

I want to get my fiance a silicon cover for his K3 like I have for my K2. But unfortunately there are none listed on Amazon as of yet. 

About how long after the K3 is released do you think the silicone type covers will be made available?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I'd say at least a month for anything but the Amazon cover.  Some manufacturer's may be doing mock-ups now. . . but they can't finalize the designs until they actually get the K3 which will be, at the earliest, next Friday.  Then they need to manufacture, ship, etc.  I don't expect to see anything that's at all 'custom' quality before the end of September.


----------



## fairy_dreams (Jun 17, 2010)

Lots of silicone covers are out!

http://www.amazon.com/Silicone-Wireless-Reading-Display-Graphite/dp/B0046N0UTS/ref=sr_1_25?ie=UTF8&qid=1286731914&sr=8-25

http://www.amazon.com/TrendyDigital-Silicone-Amazon-Generation-Display/dp/B0045LG75M/ref=sr_1_20?ie=UTF8&qid=1286731914&sr=8-20

http://www.amazon.com/Silicone-Wireless-Reading-Display-Graphite/dp/B0045FY8EK/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1286731844&sr=8-4

http://www.amazon.com/DigitalsOnDemand-14-Item-Accessory-Wireless-Generation/dp/B0043VTKQC/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1286731844&sr=8-1


----------

